
Burger King Is Leveraging Tesla Autopilot's Confusion to Sell Whoppers - clouddrover
https://jalopnik.com/burger-king-is-leveraging-tesla-autopilots-confusion-to-1844165194
======
Leo_Verto
This isn't the first time Burger Kings marketing team has turned a weakness of
a machine learning system into a campaign.

In 2017 they ran a TV ad designed to trigger Google Homes. [1] They used a
well-timed Wikipedia edit to get them to say exactly what they wanted them to
say!

IIRC Google fixed this pretty quickly using voice heuristics.

[1]: [https://www.theverge.com/2017/4/12/15259400/burger-king-
goog...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/4/12/15259400/burger-king-google-home-
ad-wikipedia)

